# PT prep.



## RossF (8 Feb 2005)

This is actually similar to another post, except I'm inquiring about my state. I was wondering if my training sounds like it'll help me for this summer. I'm training every night for 1.5+ hours (with Sunday off). Every night consists of weights and cardio, more cardio than weights some times. I can run well. This is all part of my competitive rowing season coming up this spring. I've been going at this routine for 4+ months now. When my rowing season starts I'll be getting up at 4:30 everyday of the five day week for practice outside on the water, and racing on Saturday (once again Sundays off for the most part)

Just thought I'd get an opinion on it. Sorry for lack of any info, gotta go.


----------



## BKells (9 Feb 2005)

That sounds intense, just let me give you this piece of wisdom: Muscles are not grown in the gym. Muscles grow when you sleep and when you rest.

Do not over exert yourself, and remember the muscle growth relies on the damaging and repairing of muscles and you have to ensure you give them time to rest.


----------



## RossF (9 Feb 2005)

Ya I  know, but I'm not doing all this on my own, it's part of my winter training for my rowing season coming up in the spring. I've been used to this routine for a couple years now so it's sorta been drilled into my head. Yes I do get tired, hehe, but that's going to come without question.


----------



## armyrules (23 Feb 2005)

I think as long as you keep working out the way you are and don't over excert yourself then you should be in great shape!! Keep it goin


----------



## RossF (23 Feb 2005)

Thanks, that's nice to know!


----------



## armyrules (1 Mar 2005)

From what I've heard the para course PT is intense but some other guys that have taken the course could probably answer your question more directly than I can.


----------



## carpediem (1 Mar 2005)

> I'm only 17 and I was just wondering if basic training is comparable (physically) to the basic Para course.



No it is not comparable. BMQ/IAP/BOTP require a lower standard of fitness than the Basic Para course. If you have a your basic para from cadets then fitness probably won't be a challenge.  That being said, keeping your mouth shut, learning, fitting in with the team, and leading when *appropriate*, will be a challenge.


----------



## carpediem (2 Mar 2005)

> I may be young but I'm not dumb



Not implying you are   I'll be facing the same challenges I mentioned in about a week.



> The wings won't even show up on the uniform until I have likely completed battle school or whenever the time seems right.



I disagree with this, you earned the wings, they should be on your uniform day one. Mine will, and my CD, I believe we can meet the challenges I mentioned without hiding our qualification and past experience. Your autobiography is also supposed to contain your past experience. 

Quiet, competent, team player, positive attitude at all times and able to lead when *appropriate*. And, be proud of where you come from...


----------

